# Thrifty Angler where are you????



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey folks, as we all know, sometimes things come up and take us away from our routines for a while and those who know us and/or miss us seem to get a little concerned. Thrifty Angler has been on this site since 2002, and has turned many of us on to bargains she seems to have a knack for finding. Always willing to put in a word of encouragement if she sensed something wasn't going right. Well, as has been noticed by several of us on here, Thrifty hasn't been on the site since Christmas Eve of 2014! That's a long time for her not to share with us something. So I am asking, for several of us on here, if you happen to know Thrifty Angler, or know any way to make contact with her, or her real name and don't mind sharing it so someone can check on her, that information would be greatly appreciated. According to her last few pots, her health at that time wasn't great and it has left a few of us worried where she might be! If you have any info that might shed light on her whereabouts, please share! Thank you! 

lil red jeep


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Praying that all is well with you, Thrifty!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Was thinking of Thrifty the other week...hope everything is ok


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Come on TA need a coupon. And it was National Doughnut Day last month and we didn't get a heads up about that free donut. 


Hope all is well.


Haven't seen a post from NewsJeff either for awhile.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Come on TA tell us where to catch some fish.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

And Jeff know you had some bad bad luck. Hope all is well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

Thrifty was complaining about the bashing going on . On this site I guess she had enough and said good bye or f--- it.. . ...Good bye THRIFTY good luck.:redface:


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Wondering the same thing myself. I don't believe that bashing was the reason because Thrifty can be tough if necessary. As others said, I am more worried about her health.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Geeze....you guys. I'm gonna cry. I got the heads up today that "this" thread had been created. Thanks OC.
It's been an interesting journey these past months. Some additional unexpected stuff came up. That's in the past. Getting things back on track now. 
Fishing has been a no go. Problems managing a rod and what not. Did go crabbing on VB pier a little while back. First time in a long time.
Anyway....don't yall guys have better things to do...like :fishing: ?? 
Thanks for the concern. Thrifty is still hanging in there.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

A great big WELCOME BACK, Thrifty!! Glad you posted, because I tried to PM you, but your inbox is full (probably with well-wishes)  Hope you're back to fishing soon :fishing:


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Geeze....you guys. I'm gonna cry. I got the heads up today that "this" thread had been created. Thanks OC.


No problem. Glad to see ya back!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Hi Thrifty!!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Glad you're back!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome back TA.

Glad the past is in the past and your back on the planks.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Young Lady, Glad to see you are still kickin it! And by "it", I don't mean "the bucket!" A couple of us had a conversation in P.M.s about you not being on here and we went back and saw your last few posts, then zip! Nada, nothing, and we got alarmed. I know at least one of us who took the concern to others with access to personal info and were not able to get any, and understandably. I know I would have tracked you down in person to see if you were doing o.k., but not knowing folks on here except by screen names makes trying to find someone darn near impossible. I don't fault sand flea for not giving up information on you as I wouldn't want my info given out to someone if they couldn't even tell him my first name! Even though many on here have already made up their minds what my first name is (and none of them agree on it, but none of them are probably very nice). Anyway, Glad you showed up, and maybe sometime on p.m. send some folks who you know care about you some nugget of info so you can be checked up on and people can know you are doing well. Glad all is well!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn popped in tonight, and was thinking, wondering how old TA was doing. Nice to know that gal still around. Say hell to your Mom upstairs for me Thrifty!


----------

